# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Пётр Лунёв. Авторские песни. Библейские песни, походные, и просто песни.

## Piligrim

Признаюсь, волнуюсь немного. При том, что в дружеском кругу обычно пою песни разной тематики, получается так, что большинство моих песен связано с тем, что внутри меня - с верой в Бога, и с уверенностью, что Бог открылся людям в простоте через Иисуса Христа.
Так что, если кто-то  негодует, и даже приходит в состояние враждебности, теряет самообладание от упоминания о вере, прошу: останемся в нейтральных отношениях - пройдите мимо, займитесь другим. Эти песни понятны, или просто приемлимы всем нормальным, ищущим истину людям, и даже моим просто друзьям-атеистам (некоторым, с кем ходим в походы, или работали на той или иной фирме, организации...), и публикуются с ведома хозяйки форума.

Так же: давайте уклонимся от каких-то конфессиональных стычек. Ведь Иисус не создавал никакой конфессии... Будем ценить то, что у нас едино. Избежим споров. Перейдём к песням. 
Давайте послушаем песни.



Эта песня - почти (белый?) стих под музыку. В какой-то момент, оставляя в 2013 работу, где требовалось отдавать 6 дней в неделю, понял, что не смогу больше "топить" то, что десятками лет жило внутри.

----------

Mazaykina (07.08.2016), nezabudka-8s (07.08.2016)

----------


## Piligrim

Следующая публикуемая песня - очень простая. Стихотворное изложение слов, которые когда-то были произнесены и изложены в прозе. 
Об учениках. Об учителе, который общался с учениками очень просто.

----------

Mazaykina (07.08.2016), nezabudka-8s (07.08.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

Петр, спасибо за искренность. Такие лиричные песни, чувствуется- от души и с любовью создавалось. Молодец. Ждем продолжения.

----------

Piligrim (07.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Пётр, послушала песни, посмотрела видео... Так спокойно и умиротворённо на душе стало... Благодарю.
 А ещё?.. :Smile3:

----------

Piligrim (07.08.2016)

----------


## Piligrim

Спасибо. :)

Сейчас я выставил пару песен, которые в нормальной записи. Записывали мы с диктофона, когда перекладывали на ноты с профессионалом. (у меня в одиночку пока хромают длительности...)
Рад, что песни понятны и православным, и даже тем, кто не пережил Бога близко.

О записях: лишь последние с десяток песен мы записывали на нормальный, более-менее нормальный диктофон (как эти две записи). Ранее - лишь фиксировали звучание на мобильник. Хрипловато. Качество очень оставляет желать лучшего (работаем с той пианисткой-преподавателем тоже не за "так", время-деньги) Но ноты-слова все уже есть. Надеюсь, договоримся с профессиональным аккомпанементом. 

Будем работать, продолжать. Продолжение следует.

----------


## Piligrim

Ещё есть такой момент... Мой аккомпаниатор тоже переваривает песни через себя. Там, где , в моём вИдении, песня располагает к размышлению, она долбила чуть ли не с гневом (вероятно о событиях, о которых поётся в песне). Получается что-то среднее, ибо приходилось повышать голос там, где должно, по замыслу, быть что-то в стиле похожее... ну, допустим на Светлану Копылову.
Но сам замысел открылся в том, что мы записали. Ну, сейчас публикуюсь, будем искать и далее - с кем работать.

----------


## Piligrim

Извиняюсь за задержку.
Оказалось, на прежнем диктофоне (все записи до янв 2016 г.) цифровой формат, который не поддерживается "виндой" и ещё некоторыми программами, используемыми мною до сего момента для монтажа видео.
Есть так же записи просто голосом. Но... с фонно как-то приличнее и законченнее.
Спасибо за первые резюме. Просто для себя уяснил вернее свой же жанр, именно как "лирика".

----------


## Piligrim

Качество, предупреждаю, слабое: так и не нашел способ преобразовать звуковой файл. Однако слова песни понятны. Кроме слабого качества записывающей аппаратуры во время записи нот, была ещё проблема: пианистка не понимала замысла песни, пыталась "перестучать" меня, а мне приходилось петь более высоким голосом, вместо естественной, разговорной тональности песни-притчи.

Однако задерживать очень не хочется. Пока выставляю - как бы фиксируя авторство (оригинал на ю-тубе). В дальнейшем собираюсь, по мере того, как найду команду, улучшить исполнение замысла песни.

----------


## Piligrim

Ещё одна песня, из старых.
Да, действительно это - лирика. А в данном случае - что-то романтическое.
Только не обладая возможностью новой записью с сопровождением, а только музыку, полученную, когда записывали песню в нотах, я просто "освежил" песню новым голосовым исполнением.
Получился, что пою сам с собой, только на 2,5 года моложе...

----------


## Piligrim

Следующая песня тоже библейская. Только тема будет иной. 


Песня так же "освежена" моим голосом поверх аккомпанемента старой записи во время работы над нотами с профессионалом.

----------


## Piligrim

И ещё немного лирики...
Правда, последний месяц голова не о том болела, отнюдь не о лирике... :-(
Но работы работаются, а вздохнуть воздухом творчества иногда надо...

----------


## Piligrim

Что-то никак не получается найти работу, чтоб совмещать приятное с полезным, выходит, что работа занимает и по 12 часов в сутки, не считая дороги.

Вот, сломался, заболел, и, как только отдышался, взялся за комп и пр...

Песня "Посвящение Саше". Первые строки и мотив родились, когда в апреле 1985 года мы загружали байдарки в поезд после похода по реке Бврта, а Саше надо было идти на службу...
Потом, по мере того, как прояснились мои взаимоотношения с Господом Иисусом, родились и все слова песни...



Вообще, аккомпанемент в записи - от профессионала, с которым записывали ноты. Долгое время песня существовала, как и все мои песни, на слух:


Песня под фонно "освежалась" под аккомпанемент первой записи  2015 г., некачественной - поэтому я напел на более качественный диктофон.

Песня у костра была записана 1 марта 2009 года, в лесу около города Огре, в лыжном походе, после нескольких дублей. Такие вещи на морозе, вообще-то, грозят сорвать голос. Однако, тем не менее, для меня такое регулярно бывает (и то, и другое).

----------


## Piligrim

Приветствую, друзья!

Опять заглядываю на форум после перерыва. Не хотелось появляться "с пустыми руками". Вот и оформил несколько песен...

 Песня на тему 90-го Псалма, немного изменённого по Новому завету.
Слайды - виды природы на берегу Рижского залива.

Спокойная, немного философская песня.

----------


## Piligrim

О мудрости...
Повторюсь, что песни (тексты песен) - недеминационные! (неконфессиональные, т.е. не привязаны к учению какого-то течения, как, впрочем, и сама Библия). А, значит, понятны любому ищущему правду. Так и это прошение о мудрости, которая нам нужна как воздух...



В видеоролике две звуковых дорожки: при работе над нотами с профессионалом удалось записать песню на простой диктофон. Потом - я пропел, используя запись старую как фонограмму музыкального сопровождения.
Ну, а виды природы засняты в разных походах...

----------


## Piligrim

И последняя, на сегодняшний день, песня. В какой-то степени продолжение темы предыдущей. Впрочем, это немного описание - почему данная тема так серьёзна для меня.


При том, что профессионалка, с которой мы записывали ноты и которая играет на фортепиано, действительно мастер своего дела, эту песню ещё предстоит записать с несколько другим аккомпанементом: ибо песня звучит как бы в динамике движущейся воды, а вот это объяснение моё, пока непрофессионала, было непонятно моему аккомпаниатору - в каком стиле играть...
Впроечм, до того эта песня звучала обычно в походной обстановке... 


Само название песни - созвучно с книгой Иова, и с конкретной главной мыслью одной из глав.

----------


## Piligrim

Приветствую, друзья!
Давненько не был на форуме.
А если возвращаться, то не с пустыми руками!
Словно продолжение последнего посещения, та самая песня, которая публиковалась последний раз, но уже в студийной записи, при аккомпанементе профессионалами: 



Безусловно, будет ещё работа над аудиторией. Или "за" аудиторию?
Но что-то преодолено.
Работы много, но есть направление.

----------

baranov107 (04.01.2022)

----------


## Piligrim

И ещё одна песня. Покороче.
Но, наверно, подинамичнее.

Родилась 33 года назад, о событиях 1985 года. 



Сплав по реке Мана, 1985 год Ещё не совершено множество ошибок, ещё просто группа туристов, забравшихся в ненаселёнку.

----------

baranov107 (04.01.2022)

----------


## LikaMoon

Петр ваша музыка-это нечто светлое для души.

----------


## baranov107

Напоминает музыку из фильма д`Артаньян и три мушкетера: стиль, голос, настроение. Сейчас, в 2022 воспринимается как что-то совершенно новое и необычное.

----------


## Piligrim

> Петр ваша музыка-это нечто светлое для души.


Спасибо!
Очень рад, что коснулось!

----------


## Piligrim

> Напоминает музыку из фильма д`Артаньян и три мушкетера: стиль, голос, настроение. Сейчас, в 2022 воспринимается как что-то совершенно новое и необычное.


Неужели и я дошёл до высот Михаила Боярского?  :Grin: 
Всё новое - хорошо забытое старое.

Признаюсь, просто удивлён. Тем, что меня сравнили с Боярским.

----------


## Piligrim

Спасибо, друзья! Рад, что кому-то согрело душу.

А публикации, в том числе и на этом форуме - как уже убедился, не "просто так", отнюдь! Ибо последние пару лет обнаружил, что в 21 столетии нашлись те, кто вдруг предъявил претензии на авторство песен, сочинённых моими знакомыми в начале 90-х. Так, в России некто вышел году в 2001м из мест заключения, и заявил, что он - автор некоторых песен, которые родились в Риге в 90-х годах ("Милости Твоей полна вся земля"), и даже (!) песен, которые мы пели в конце 80-х, когда не задумывались о правах на интеллектуальную собственность. 

Когда-то казалось дикостью, что кто-то может присваивать себе авторство песен, родившихся в молитвенной комнате. Но времена меняются. Так что публикации на форуме имеют значение...

Следующая песня - клип. Решил постараться оформить песни в удобном для восприятия виде. Если уж заговорили о стиле 80-х годов, то следующая песня, не без участия моего аккомпаниатора, профессионала, прозвучит именно в стиле, наверно, диско. Песня родилась в конце 90-х. Впрочем, как уже убедился, обработать можно, даже немного изменив стиль, так, что будет "притянута" к современному стилю - так, например, Варвара Визбор исполняет песни деда так, что той, авторской песни Юрия Визбора порой и не заметно. Надеюсь, что всё хорошо забытое старое прозвучит вполне как новое, и приятно для уха.

Песня "Как дождь или снег"... 



Слова публиковались здесь: http://www.piligrim.lv/?page_id=10303 Так же здесь: https://stihi.ru/2020/04/21/7028

----------


## Piligrim

Песня "До последнего момента"
Пока нет лучшего клипа, в сети остаётся этот. Будем работать. 



Надеюсь, песня более светлая, чем печальная. Была написана с апреля 2006 года по лето 2008.

Слова тоже уже опубликованы ранее https://stihi.ru/2020/04/02/5895 , так же и на моём сайте: http://www.piligrim.lv/?page_id=10228

----------


## Piligrim

"Что там, а горизонтом?" - размышление под музыку. Уже позже, оценивая во время работы над разными песнями, заключил, что частично и выборочно аккорды перенеслись с другой, куда более серьёзной и сложной песни, над которой работал накануне в тот период времени. Но там работы хватает  :Smile3:  и по сей день, постараемся вскоре доработать и опубликовать.
А эта песня - словно отголосок нашего последнего, ноябрьского похода. Поэтому и фото с похода - как иллюстрация песни. 



И, конечно же, слова... http://www.piligrim.lv/?page_id=11299

----------


## Piligrim

> Напоминает музыку из фильма д`Артаньян и три мушкетера: стиль, голос, настроение.


Так понимаю, для молодёжи, привыкшей к определённому стилю, всё, что не соответствует современному стилю, кажется одинаковым. Однажды слышал, как в общественном транспорте, в начале 90-х двое мужчин громко разговаривали: "У нас (в стране) ничего своего нет из электронной музыки. Вот, группа Зодиак - они всё исполняют передранное со Спейс! Всё подряд!"
Мне и тогда показалось странным такое мнение. Однако позже я достал не только третий, последний альбом Зодиака, но и довольно общирные альбомы и группы Спейс, и её основателя. То, что музыка электронная у обоих групп - да, это факт. Однако так безапеляционно заявлять, что "всё передранное" - это... надо иметь какой-то особый менталитет.

Так и более, чем странно слышать, что стиль и настроение моих песен - то же самое, что у компании Боярского, которая день-деньской расхаживает с песнями "Пока-пока-покачивая перьями на шляпах..." (добавлю, что отнюдь не поклонник Боярского ни тогда, ни сейчас, ни упомянутого фильма, при том, что уважаю его, Боярского, как талант)

Но у каждого свой менталитет, свой взгляд как на песни, так и на стиль и настроение.

----------

